# Astrex + Astrex = Astrex right??? wrong........



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

After putting 2 astrex together I assumed all the babies would be astrex......but they're not :?










I have 1 x (normal) champagne doe, 3 x (normal) silver does and 2 x (astrex) black does


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

You must have two heterozygous 'Re' adults (I had to look that up on Finnmouse as I would ahve assumed astrex was recessive but there are a few differnet causal genes the most common being the dominant Re (rex) gene)


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

it's a bit frustrating with genes that you don't always know what you have by looking at it, but now they've bred (and you're right) I'm in no doubt both parents are heterozygous rex.

I need to have a chat with Dingbat she's very good with genes


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Naomi, talk about putting a weight on ones shoulders  
The probablity is that both your astrex parents were heterozygous for rex e.g. Re/re which would give you 25% dominant Astrex, 25% Straight coat and the rest (50%) will all be homozygous for Rex e.g. Re/re


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

dingbat said:


> Hi Naomi, talk about putting a weight on ones shoulders
> The probablity is that both your astrex parents were heterozygous for rex e.g. Re/re which would give you 25% dominant Astrex, 25% Straight coat and the rest (50%) will all be homozygous for Rex e.g. Re/re


now come here and say that to my face :lol:

so what are the babies then??

You will have to take me through all this when you come down - I'll get the kettle on


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Done one genetics lesson 101 comming right up when I see you.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Bless the squished one :lol:


----------

